# Best Flatty



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all was just searching through some old photos and came acrosse one of my P.B Flatty 9lb 8oz taken last year


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL and i know it was wrong of me to keep it but i got it mounted thats the only reason


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice lizard 8) Close to the old 10 pound mark.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

just curious any idea how long the big girl went?

Lee


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

That is an awesome fish. Good work.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry dont know how long but ill find out tomorrow, ill get the table out and see how long the table is.
Im heading up there this friday coming , hopefully get a bigger one the aim is 12lb. will post pics when i get back.

cheers 
tim


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jeeezuz.....both my kids only weighed in at around the 8lb mark. that fish is a monster...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

breamboy said:


> i got it mounted thats the only reason


Nice fish man, cant you just measure the mounting for us?

Love to know how big it went, looks absoloutely massive...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Physhopath said:


> Nice lizard 8) Close to the old 10 pound mark.


Thats not a lizard, its a goanna :shock: 
Nice fish mate!!!


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Just measured her 92.7cm long and just under 20cm wide


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool nice fish, my biggest was 105cm anybody got any idea what one that size might weigh

Lee


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

id say between 11lb-12lb


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool

Lee


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

its a crocodile well done 

josh


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Best flatty - dont you mean BEAST flatty. Great fish - so are you saying you got the old girl stuffed and that she is now sitting pride of place on your mantle piece!!!! Mate I think i'd have nightmares if I had her round my place :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Ripper Lizard mate,

just out of interest did you get a skin mount or replica and how much does it cost....?
also any pics of the finished product.

Although I dont agree with keeping trophy fish for the table a mount is a different story. and besides it not like every single big fish is put on the wall, 
unless money aint an issue


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice Lizzard


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang! thats a big fish, I hope I get some of them this weekend.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks guys heading back down there in 2 weeks time for a week and hope to better it.

cheers
tim


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome Flatchap, it's almost Croc status :shock:


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

great fish mate.
Craig


----------

